

Games for Designers - gorachel007
http://graphism.fr/games/

======
slazaro
I remember playing at least one of these a few months ago :)

I just tried RGB Challenge, every time I get one right, the "blowing up"
animation freezes my browser for a couple of seconds.

(in case a dev sees this) Firefox 38.0.5 on Windows 7

------
benlaud
wow, many table games for designer. How about game for developer/startup
founder? I only know Burn Rate.

